
Libraries.io Joins Brave New Software - andrewnez
https://medium.com/@teabass/libraries-io-joins-brave-new-software-c8cb7bba93bf
======
wyldfire
I had to follow the "launching" link to remind myself about what it is. I
suppose I assumed such an index already existed but I can't really think of
one that has this breadth that focuses on software development libraries.

Semi-related: "AD Management Tool" appears prominently on
[https://libraries.io/](https://libraries.io/). On first glance it looks like
a header and it's describing something for managing advertisements. On second
glance it's a header and it's describing the software packages below which
relate to Active Directory. On third glance, it's not a header at all -- it's
an advertisement _for_ Active Directory software.

If I'm not the only one who found this distracting, I'd recommend a clearer
visual indicator for the ads or perhaps a more prominent header text for "by
language" / "by license" /etc.

